# Czeco o Ceco?



## MartyTeslow

Sapreste dire come mai sul mio dizionario di italiano appare anche "Czeco" come variante di Ceco, proprio com'è in inglese "Czech"?
Da dove viene questa variante?
Grazie


----------



## Angel.Aura

Non l'ho mai vista 
Qui dà come variante _ceko._

Fonte: DeMauro


----------



## la italianilla

Ciao! 
Una curiosità: di che dizionario si tratta?


----------



## Necsus

Il DOP dà _czeco_ come 'grafia non giustificata' in quanto antiquata, insieme a _ceko_ (rara). 

Comunque le riporta anche il Garzanti.


----------



## langalejandro

Necsus said:


> Il DOP dà _czeco_ come 'grafia non giustificata' in quanto antiquata, insieme a _ceko_ (rara).
> 
> Comunque le riporta anche il Garzanti.



Allora, si dice "ceco", no?.

Ciao,

Ale


----------



## bubu7

Necsus said:


> Il DOP dà _czeco_ come 'grafia non giustificata' in quanto antiquata, insieme a _ceko_ (rara).


 
Non _in quanto_ antiquata. La grafia, antiquata, _czeco_ non avrebbe una giustificazione legata alla grafia della parola nella lingua originaria o nella lingua dalla quale abbiamo ricevuto il prestito.


----------



## Necsus

langalejandro said:


> Allora, si dice "ceco", no?.
> Ciao,
> Ale


 Direi di sì. 


bubu7 said:


> Non _in quanto_ antiquata. La grafia, antiquata, _czeco_ non avrebbe una giustificazione legata alla grafia della parola nella lingua originaria o nella lingua dalla quale abbiamo ricevuto il prestito.


 Ciao, bubu. L'indicazione del DOP è:
_*-* non giustificate le gf. *ceko* (rara) e *czeco* (antiquata)_
per come è esposta, a mio modo di vedere, l'attributo fra parentesi può essere il motivo della loro ingiustificabilità, ma naturalmente, come dici tu, potrebbero anche essere non giustificate comunque, a prescindere da quanto messo in quel caso a completamento d'informazione.


----------



## bubu7

Necsus said:


> Ciao, bubu. L'indicazione del DOP è:





Necsus said:


> *-*_ non giustificate le gf. *ceko* (rara) e *czeco* (antiquata)_
> per come è esposta, a mio modo di vedere, l'attributo fra parentesi può essere il motivo della loro ingiustificabilità, ma naturalmente, come dici tu, potrebbero anche essere non giustificate comunque, a prescindere da quanto messo in quel caso a completamento d'informazione.


Ciao, *Nec*. 
Il fatto è che, in linguistica, la locuzione _grafia non giustificata_ ha un significato tecnico corrispondente a quello che ho testé riportato. Non penso che vi possano essere dubbi sulla corretta interpretazione delle osservazioni del _DOP_.


----------



## Necsus

bubu7 said:


> Ciao, *Nec*.
> Il fatto è che, in linguistica, la locuzione _grafia non giustificata_ ha un significato tecnico corrispondente a quello che ho testé riportato. Non penso che vi possano essere dubbi sulla corretta interpretazione delle osservazioni del _DOP_.


 Grazie, bubu. Lo dici tu, quindi non ho ovviamente alcun motivo di dubitarne. Ma non ho altri riscontri...
Comunque sia, le due grafie non sono giustificate, questo è quello che più conta ai fini della questione.


----------



## bubu7

Necsus said:


> Grazie, bubu. Lo dici tu, quindi non ho ovviamente alcun motivo di dubitarne. Ma non ho altri riscontri...


Ho chiesto chiarimenti, sul giusto valore da dare all'espressione "non giustificate", a uno dei direttori scientifici del DOP. Egli mi ha confermato che l'espressione si riferisce alla mancanza di giustificazione etimologica e al fatto che le grafie sono "estranee al sistema ortografico dell'italiano".


----------



## Necsus

bubu7 said:


> Ho chiesto chiarimenti, sul giusto valore da dare all'espressione "non giustificate", a uno dei direttori scientifici del DOP.


Ti ringrazio per l'approfondimento.


----------



## bubu7

Grazie a te per aver stimolato la mia curiosità.


----------



## chlapec

Non è possibile che questa grafia sia stata proposta da qualcuno che voleva far la differenza con cieco?


----------



## SunDraw

chlapec said:


> Non è possibile che questa grafia sia stata proposta da qualcuno che voleva far la differenza con cieco?


Il latino _caecus/cæcus_
(radice indoeuropea KHA coprire/oscurare, come per i vari _cieu cech ciego cego caech caoch haih[a]s_; mentre _blind _ecc, e forse anche "biondo", sono da BHLENDH "mostrarsi indistintamente"[1]; mentre da ANDHO, cieco/buio, viene "ombra"; da TEMES, tenebra {esattamente}, vengono la "temerarietà" e _finster_ ecc; da SKOT, ombra/buio, vengono _skotos shade Schatten_ ecc); mentre per i toscani bilurchio/bilusco vedasi il desueto "berlusco", latino _bi[s]luscus_ "[doppiamente] losco/guercio/[s]bircio"[2])
è divenuto "ceco" (cfr il nome Cecilia ad es.; la lessicografia medica; qualche diacronico, dei quali il maggiore "cecità"[3])
e "cieco" con il vantaggio questo di una grafia inequivocabile
(per un dibattito sulla pronuncia cfr anche http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=285731).

Il "ceco" boemo invece viene dall'originale in lingua ceca _Čech_
(di popolazioni slave dal VI sec. riconosciute con tale nome in terra boema, questa dal nome dei celti Galli Boi -- da cui anche Baviera ecc e forse Bologna -- cacciati dai germani Marcomanni e questi dai cechi: se da una parte si favoleggia del vittorioso capostipite Čech appunto, dall'altra i cechi, Češi, e gli oggetti cechi, česky, son normalmente detti anche boemi)
traslitterato[4] anche czech da cui l'_eccepibile ))_ "czeco", di moda ottocentesca, o magari odierno forestierismo  (oltreché _incongruo_: ricordo che in italiano, di suo, _non esiste_ un suono codificato per il digramma "cz", per sapere che si pronuncia "c" dolce ci si deve riferire a ortografie aliene...).

Un'ultima distinzione: un "Cec-"/"Cesc-" iniziante un_ cognome_ italiano è praticamente sempre derivante, ben diversamente da tutto quanto sopra, da _Francesco_ ecc.
(eccezione citabile cognome e toponimo Cecina di probabile base etrusca)

Insomma per la grafia siamo_ davvero_ a posto, da lunga data. Il problema non indifferente resta invece quello _orale_: dovendo _parlare _di un personaggio cieco o ceco, rispettivamente, che fare? si finirà per dire, chessò, non vedente e boemo, al di là d'ogni altra considerazione, anche solo per la assoluta, imbarazzante, omofonia dei due termini (i _più anziani_ rimpiangeranno magari quell'inequivocabile _cecoslovacco_ ; o magari si intenderebbe oggi d'introdurre un czeco pronunciato _c-zeco_?! ).

Personalmente potrei proporre, per ceco, un meno ambiguo, non così infondato, "cesco", ma mi sa che dovrei darmi_ molto _da fare per avere un qualche seguito...
_____

[1] Curiosamente, nell'incertezza etimologica, per "blando" non vien fatto invece da nessuno di risalire al _torbido_ BHLENDH, che ho trovato invece riferito ad es. per il lituano _blandus_.
[2] cfr http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=950209
[3] altri: ceca (la catadroma  e l'orlo), cecaggine, cecale, cecarella, cechezza, cechino/cecolino, cecigna, cecilide, cecuziente...
[4] ricordiamo che la scrittura slava fiorì con l'istituzione dell'alfabeto glagolitico (IX sec.) poi cirillico, e solo di epoche successive sono i vari ceco polacco sloveno (frammenti di Frisinga compresi, X sec.) croato (o magari lo slavo molisano ) ecc in caratteri latini, arricchiti (imprescindibile il contributo di Hus) anche non uniformemente (giusto per dire che ceco e polacco s'assomigliano, tra le altre, quanto oggi si differenziano graficamente) di tutta quella originalità grafica, segni diacritici, digrammi ecc, cosi "complicata" per i lettori di "alfabeti neolatini" diretti (tagalog  compreso), ed infine appunto spesso traslitterata (e tanto più dal cirillico): in particolare la "c" in questione fu resa definitivamente in ceco con "č", e in polacco con "cz" appunto (dopo lunghe compresenze) e tali le ritroviamo, ricalcate o tanto variamente arrangiate (tch, tsch, ch..) nelle altre lingue, quelle prive del grafemino tanto elementare nostro...

Simpatici link di interscambio culturale italo-ceco:
http://www.myczechrepublic.com/it/
http://www.cznet.it/


----------



## chlapec

Abbagliante. Grazie tante.


----------



## bubu7

SunDraw said:


> Il problema non indifferente resta invece quello _orale_: dovendo _parlare _di un personaggio cieco o ceco, rispettivamente, che fare? si finirà per dire, chessò, non vedente e boemo, al di là d'ogni altra considerazione, anche solo per la assoluta, imbarazzante, omofonia dei due termini


Il problema, a mio parere, è inesistente nella quasi totalità dei casi. A meno che non continuiamo a discutere di espressioni al di fuori di un co(n)testo.


----------



## SunDraw

bubu7 said:


> SunDraw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Il problema non indifferente resta invece quello _orale_: dovendo _parlare _di un personaggio cieco o ceco, rispettivamente, che fare? si finirà per dire, chessò, non vedente e boemo, al di là d'ogni altra considerazione, anche solo per la assoluta, imbarazzante, omofonia dei due termini.
> 
> 
> 
> Il problema, a mio parere, è inesistente nella quasi totalità dei casi. A meno che non continuiamo a discutere di espressioni al di fuori di un co(n)testo.
Click to expand...

Il problema è sentito: si pone ogni qual volta si deve presentare una persona/personaggio, in privato come in annunci pubblici, che sia ceco o cieco.

"Sto proprio leggendo un bel libro. E' di uno scrittore ceco/cieco, sai..."

"Vi abbiamo trasmesso _La mia canzone_ di Tizio Caio. Tizio Caio è un'artista ceco/cieco e ha compiuto da poco 20 anni".

Nell'impossibilità ci si esprimerà diversamente, si parlerà perfino d'altro: da cui forse l'impressione che comunicazioni del genere "non esistano". 

Diciamo che la questione è attenuata dal fatto che la nascita della Repubblica Ceca (prima come ricordavo si diceva "cecoslovacco") è avvenuta giusto in un'epoca che ha ritenuto poco meritevole, almeno nel parlato, la parola "cieco".

All'epoca su Stevie Wonder e Ray Charles giravano tranquillamente barzellette, che oggi farebbero altrettanto semplicemente inorridire: che non troviamo certo coniugate su Bocelli! (così come_ io sto ora facendo fatica_ a parlare di queste cose in questo momento, sebbene l'intento sia di puro confronto lessicale).


----------



## bubu7

SunDraw said:


> "Sto proprio leggendo un bel libro. E' di uno scrittore ceco/cieco, sai..."
> 
> "Vi abbiamo trasmesso _La mia canzone_ di Tizio Caio. Tizio Caio è un'artista ceco/cieco e ha compiuto da poco 20 anni".


Ancora frasi al di fuori di un contesto... 

Sono sicuro che, anche in questi casi, il contesto aiuti, quasi sempre, a comprendere di cosa stiamo parlando.

Se dico che Bocelli non è ceco dalla nascita (o l'ho detto prima oppure conosco l'interprete) non vi possono essere dubbi.
Lo stesso se dico che l'autore è d'origine ceca oppure che ha scritto _I misteri di Praga_ (il caso che lo scrittore sia anche privo di vista sono veramente rari).

Il fatto è che spesso isoliamo la frase è la analizziamo come se fosse un composto chimico...


----------



## SunDraw

Volevo completare la ricerchina...

Su "cieco":
è grafia _ab imo_ (posso dire così?), che segue un passaggio consueto dal latino "ae" a "ie", come "cielo" da caelum (in centro parola anche solo "i", ad es. "uccidere" ob-caedere); cioè antica grafia originale (ad es. assolutamente incorrelata al "ceco-čech", neppure fosse "per distinguersi").
Dante è tràdito *sempre* "ie" (contronotizie gradite!).
Al più potrebbe esser intesa "più corrotta" la forma più "sbrigativa/aciutta" "cec-" perlopiù adottata, come visto, in ambito medico, con influsso, a mio avviso, su quello generale ("intestino ceco" fa venir magari voglia di scrivere "vicolo ceco").
In questo senso indicherei tranquillamente come *da evitarsi* la grafia "ceco" per "cieco": nella lingua corrente proprio da segnarsi come errore ortografico_ e stop_ (e così pure *imporre *"ciecamente").

Alla collezioncina di parole derivate aggiungerei le altre forme di Cecilia: Cecigna, Ciciglia, Cicigna (toh, la "i"!). 


Su "ceco" (čech):
tra le grafie a stampa, il DOP ricorda (e anch'io nelle mie letture!) anche "cèco", con l'accento distintivo (disambiguante, ma come visto, nei confronti di una forma, "ceco" per "cieco", marginale -- almeno quest'aggettivo me lo passate?).

In lingua ceca, ripeto, čech, anzi Čech, è il sostantivo, al plurale Češi, pronunciabile "cesci"; l'aggettivo è Česky, pronunciabile "ceschi" (poi da declinare Český České Česka...; Česky è la lingua ceca; Česká republika lo Stato ecc).
Quindi alla mia proposta disambiguante "cesco" (la più sensata salvo a sua volta a incrociarsi con un preesistente nostrano Cesco-Francesco) aggiungo anche "cescio".
O se volete infine "ceho", dove la acca non suonerebbe poi certamente tanto lontana dal "ch" slavo.

Tutto questo mio daffare perché sinceramente temo derive del genere "czeco" (su influenza esterofila ma non dalla lingua giusta...) con sortire impredicibile conseguente di pronuncia! 

Al limite ancora accettabile una trascrizione "ceko" (così come l'inglese khaki è nella nostra letteratura presente anche come kaki ecc) ma intervenendo essa solo sulla grafia (cosa di cui come visto non c'è affatto bisogno) non risolverebbe.

L'attualità della questione è data dal fatto che la parola "ceco" è sempre più affermata, non senza motivazione politica (e oggi formalmente corretta), nel momento dell'indipendenza di un popolo in passato, non senza motivazione politica, riferito soprattutto come "boemo" (termine peraltro ancor'oggi sinonimo anche nel vocabolario slavo). 



bubu7 said:


> [...] ceco dalla nascita [...] d'origine ceca


In merito alla difficoltà nell'italiano orale dell'uso dei due termini omofoni, la fortuna di precisazioni/locuzioni del genere (cieco dalla nascita/ dall'età di...; di nazionalità ceca ecc) ...a me pare più che altro confermarla.

Sfido ad annunciare per radio un servizio sull' "Oro mondiale alla sciatrice ceca/cieca" senza altre doverose esplicazioni (d'accordo che il nome Silvia Parente difficilmente, oggi come oggi, sarà ceco).

Se stiamo dicendo che i due termini "cieco" e "ceco" richiedono sgraditamente_ sempre ulteriore contesto_ per essere utilizzati senza ambiguità o imbarazzo, sì certo è quanto volevo dire io.


----------



## bubu7

SunDraw said:


> Se stiamo dicendo che i due termini "cieco" e "ceco" richiedono sgraditamente_ sempre ulteriore contesto_ per essere utilizzati senza ambiguità o imbarazzo, sì certo è quanto volevo dire io.


No. Sto dicendo che il co(n)testo che solitamente accompagna il termine è quasi sempre sufficiente a chiarirne il significato senza ulteriori aggiunte _ad hoc_.
Ma ormai mi sembra di aver chiarito a sufficienza il mio pensiero e di non avere altro da aggiungere.


----------



## Colei che...

Ciao a tutti... mi sono molto interessata a questa discussione, e ringrazio i partecipanti per i loro interventi. 
Volevo solo aggiungere poche annotazioni, più che altro personali.

In merito alla questione "ceco/cieco", essendo di madre ceca l'ho sempre sentita particolarmente "vicina"...  A partire da quando, piccina, scrissi in un tema a proposito della mia famiglia che mia madre era ceca, e dopo la lettura in classe mi sentii dire da tutti i compagni (e dall'insegnante) "mi spiace..." (e di certo non posso dire per presentarmi semplicemente "sono mezza ceca", ma devo spiegare per benino la questione...  ).
Nonostante ciò, mi sembra talmente radicata la forma "ceco", che il cercare di introdurre una variante mi sembra inutile, dato il relativo minimo numero di casi nei quali sarebbe davvero importante.

Invece sono assolutamente d'accordo con Sundraw quando afferma che sarebbe assolutamente da *evitarsi* la grafia "ceco" per "cieco"!! Secondo me dovrebbe essere considerato solo come un brutto errore d'ortaografia.

Per finire, usare semplicemente sempre "Boemo" per "Ceco" anche come aggettivo, secondo me non è fattibile, perché porterebbe a delle confusioni aggiuntive. Mi riferisco al fatto che in Repubblica Ceca, quando si parla di "Čech" si intende effettivamente "Ceco" (inteso come abitante della Repubblica Ceca), ma la Boemia è solo una delle regioni... Quando un ceco dice "_Severní Čechy"_ si riferisce alla "Boemia del nord", e non al nord della Repubblica.  Adesso non so se sono stata chiara...

P.S. - "Czeco" è bruttissimo, e nessun Italiano saprebbe pronunciarlo... solo un Polacco!


----------

